# Cast Iron Banana Bread



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 14, 2019)

A couple years ago I got rid of our old tin loaf pans and replaced them with Lodge cast iron loaf pans. I really like them ans I always get a perfect bake when using them. Never have anything stick. Depending on the type of bread I am making I either butter the inside or shoot with PAM. 

For this particular batch I buttered the inside of the loaf pan. 

Recipe:

*Ingredients*
*1* cup granulated sugar
*8* tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, room temperature
*2* large eggs
*3* ripe bananas*
1* tablespoon milk
*1* teaspoon ground cinnamon
*2* cups all-purpose flour
*1* teaspoon baking powder
*1* teaspoon baking soda
*1* teaspoon salt
Optional: 1 tsp. ground nutmeg, nuts (1/4 cup max), 1/4 teaspoon ground cardamom.

I added nutmeg and 1/8 cup chopped pecans, 1/8 cup slivered almonds.

*Directions*
Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F. Butter a 9 x 5 x 3 inch loaf pan.

Cream the sugar and butter in a large mixing bowl until light and fluffy. Add the eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition. (I use the Kitchenaid mixer with the scrapper paddle attachment for this.)

In a small bowl, mash the bananas with a fork. Mix in the milk and cinnamon. In another bowl, mix together the flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt.

Add the banana mixture to the creamed mixture and stir until combined. Add dry ingredients, mixing just until flour disappears. (Hand Mix for best results. Add flour into wet mixture in thirds)

Pour batter into prepared pan and bake 1 hour to 1 hour 10 minutes, until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Set aside to cool on a rack for 15 minutes. Remove bread from pan, invert onto rack and cool completely before slicing. (My oven runs cool so my loaf took 20 minutes longer.)


----------



## tropics (Oct 14, 2019)

Case looks great love that stuff. Likes
Richie


----------



## Braz (Oct 14, 2019)

Oooh, that looks great.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 14, 2019)

tropics said:


> Case looks great love that stuff. Likes
> Richie





Braz said:


> Oooh, that looks great.



Thank you! That one loaf sure didn't last long! Out of the oven @ 2pm, gone by 8 pm! And we were gone from 3-6!


----------



## JBPilot (Oct 14, 2019)

Looks awesome, I might have to try that this week!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 14, 2019)

Nice . I like the rise you got on that . Been eye balling the cast iron bread pan . Looks like it works well . Thanks for posting .


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 14, 2019)

Looks nice and tasty, nice bake.

Banana Nut Bread as a favorite in our house, a loaf last a day maybe a day and a half most.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 15, 2019)

Looks very moist. Love Banana Nut bread.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 15, 2019)

Yessir! Perfect slice. Those pans are pretty cool!


----------

